# Emerson's Herf



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

BigBuddha76(Zack),tobacmon(Paul), and myself got together at Emerson's of Norfolk in Greenbrier Sunday for a little smoke out. Everyone got to sample the Reserva Miraflor cigars from GDW Cigars. Paul gifted me several sticks I have been dying to try, a CAO America,a CAO Italia, a 601 Red, and a Montecristo brown label. The 601 Red never made it back to NC! I had a blast and cant wait to see these great guys and more BOTLs/SOTLs in the future!!

Pic 1: myself, BigBuddha76(Zack),tobacmon(Paul)

Pic 2: Me with the future Mrs. El Lechero and Zack


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like you all had a good time. Enjoy those smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a good time. Glad you all made it to get together and had safe travel back. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokes with friends-can't beat it


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey where was my invite? Emmerson's is definitely a good place to herf, glad you guys had fun.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time - herfin' w/friends! Thanx for the pics!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Hey where was my invite? Emmerson's is definitely a good place to herf, glad you guys had fun.


Whoops!!! eep: My apologies Kory. I figured you would have caught this herf on the boards just like the last one. I'll be sure to PM you personally when the next 1 comes around.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Good to see you guys having fun!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

you were certainly in good company!! Nice pics!! :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics guys, thanks for sharing.......


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Hey where was my invite? Emmerson's is definitely a good place to herf, glad you guys had fun.


My bad Kory--I need to get a list together so we can send PM's the next time--The first picture at the top of the pic is Chris (Happy1) nephew back towards us and do not remember Zack's Friend (sorry bud) but he is the person at the right top.

Getting that out the way it was very nice seeing you guys again and can't wait for the next one--Landon had to work and TJ is taking care of business with the family in Fla..

Thanks again for the smokes Allen and was very nice meeting you and the future Mrs.El lechero also--See everyone again soon!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

looks like a great time..nice cigar live shirt paul!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a good time guys... sorry I had to miss it. Next time!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tobacmon said:


> My bad Kory--I need to get a list together so we can send PM's the next time--The first picture at the top of the pic is Chris (Happy1) nephew back towards us and do not remember Zack's Friend (sorry bud) but he is the person at the right top.


that was Greg...and I'm hoping to have a Herf at Uncle Mikey's in Richmond soon


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

wish I could have been there,Thanks for the pics


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking time you guys must of had,only thing missing is the BBQ :lol:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like you guys, and gal, had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like you all had a good time, nothing like having a few cigars with friends


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

finally...a face to go along with the user name. NICE:smoke2:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

nice pics! Hey Zack, you always sport the kilt?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> that was Greg...and I'm hoping to have a Herf at Uncle Mikey's in Richmond soon


Thanks Zack--my apologies for not remembering his name--I am not good with names---can't wait for the next one!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Paul just a little FYI that was Brian not Chris and he is my stepson not nephew :lol:

you know they say the mind is the 2nd thing to goound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Paul just a little FYI that was Brian not Chris and he is my stepson not nephew :lol:
> 
> you know they say the mind is the 2nd thing to goound:


Glad i told everyone--Thanks!

your package ready to ship Friday---:bolt:


----------

